# Good Days!



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I was finally able to get some time off work this past week and get both of the girls, Tika and Gunnr, into the woods. This is the first time I've been able to get them out since early winter. What a delight! 
Gunnr has so much improved since I got her last August. At that time she was just absolutely uncontrollable and crazy as a jaybird, but she has changed! I've had her off lead for one and two hour sessions in deep cover each day this week and she is just a hunting machine. Nice forward looping figure eights in front of me, rarely circling behind me, constantly making game and best of all responding to commands. The ultimate being that I was able to call her off a deer that broke cover twenty yards from her. I was psyched ;D

Tika is simply Tika. She's very well mannered, hunts close has a nice wandering pace and is just a joy to be in the woods with. We got turned around for an hour in deep cover, in a low lying bog, and both came out covered in mud. She was into it! I can't wait for woodcock season with her. 

Both are being acclimated to water and so far so good. I'm going to try and get down to the shoreline to take them for walks, or rather swims, in water. Gotta find my old waders. 

I just thought I'd share our long weekend with everyone. Thanks, and I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats on a great weekend! 

You deserve it- good Karma for all the advice you give us "newer" V parents! 

We are having a great weekend here as well- Remmy swam for the first time today!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Gunnr... sounds like a wonderful couple of hours with your V's. Don'tcha' just love outings like that?

Rather low key for us today.. I've been suffering from some sort of sinus/flu crud but felt well enought this morning for hubby and I to take
Ziva down the road to Dog Beach early this morning... That is by far one of her favorite things to do.... off lead running, limitless swimming and meeting old dog friends as well as newbies. She will go non-stop for about an hour and a half then she will finally sit to catch her breath or come to me and just lean.... I know then she's about ready to head home.
Enough fun in the sun, surf and sand for a bit. Brought her home and gave her a nice relaxing herbal shampoo shower and then did her nails and she was one relaxed happy pup! Ahhhh to be a loved Vizsla like all those here on this forum


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you had some time out with your girls Gunnr! Bet they loved it too.

Aren't weekends great? We also went to the dog beach - heading into winter here (Aust) but that doesn't slow Merc down. In and out the water up and down the beach with any other dog that will play.

And although I doubt I'd be able to call Merc off anything he was set on chasing  he did play catch very nicely with our friends' 3 year old daughter!  I was having a thousand kinds of panic attacks when I saw her run up to the dogs waving a little stick around but all the adults stuck close by and everyone had a great time.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnr, this is great news. Congrats on a great day.

When oh when will see pics of your girls in action ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Crazy said:


> When oh when will see pics of your girls in action ;D


Let's see;

New Nikon D90-- Check
Installed software--Check
Updated Photoshop--Check
Learned how to use the D90--Check. (It was a lot different from my old Nikon 5700. Wow, did I take some really bad pictures at first! :-[ )
Finally got off my brutal work schedule. Up a 4:30am, get home at 7:30pm.---Check

Then....
My Mac Laptop, with all of my pictures and photoediting software, died. :'( I'm going to try and recover the HD to my desktop, but I need an external HD enclosure.

Funny thing is that I was counting on Gunnr to be unruly to make a video of the walk at heel training method I use, and wouldn't ya' know it, she's been almost perfect, on and off lead. She just won't cooperate and be bad. ;D

As soon as I get a chance to pull everything together and figure out how to post pics, I'll get some posted. 
They're about ready to start on live quail and begin to steady to wing and shot. This actually was supposed to happen last fall but work intefered, which is why I now have a barn full of quail that I kept through the winter. They're kinda like pet chickens now. :


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you got the girls out and had a great weekend! I am looking forward to your video. Bounce is available if you need someone to misbehave!

Bounce has recently become enamored with Rabbits, that I was thankful she was previously overlooked... Her hearing shuts off once she starts focusing on finding. I am back on to more recall work in this week! Bounce is receptive with a tug of the lead or when she calms down, but might be in for an E-collar in the near future.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad your weekend was great. I agree that you DESERVE the best. I dont know how I would have made it through the past year without your wisdom. You have given me many ah-ha moments!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Doglover

Thank you for the compliment. 
In reality though, it's all you and your dedication to Clyde.
I still believe that in the next year, you're going to have one very amazing dog.


----------

